
Ask HN: Are corporate hierarchies the only way for work to get done effectively? - sharemywin
Could an online community work as a liquid democracy?<p>or a digital co-op?
======
sharemywin
One idea I had was a something that starts out as a private company but
instead of IPOing it sells itself to it's users as some kind of mutual
company(like some insurance companies are structured) except more
accountability/transparency to it's users.

~~~
sharemywin
By making it private at first it could attract VC money and initial adopters,
but once it got big enough for network effects to kick in the system would act
like a giant digital asset black hole.

------
itamarst
There are worker cooperatives in the tech world too:
[https://github.com/hng/tech-coops](https://github.com/hng/tech-coops)

~~~
sharemywin
Seems like digital assets are more potentially lucrative.

------
cimmanom
Non-hierarchical decision making structures are often effective at small
scales but tend to fail when the number of participants passes a dozen or so.

